

 Ruby on Rails 3 Learning Resources - rbazinet
http://accidentaltechnologist.com/ruby-on-rails/6-great-ruby-on-rails-3-learning-resources/

======
jim_h
I also recommend: <http://guides.rubyonrails.org/index.html>

